# Phil Heath Off-season pic



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)

damn, I think he start juicing like the big boys!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah he certainly has. I personally liked his look when he first won the Northern, but that doesnt pay I guess.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 17, 2007)

it would be cool to see some money for natural bodybuilding guys


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> it would be cool to see some money for natural bodybuilding guys



yeah, pro football too.


----------

